# Harvey distraction



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I've done the Devils 3 times now. In my humble opinion (not so humble) the Devils canyon is the most beautiful place in TX.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah Whiskey I like west Texas. I have spent a lot of time in the Big Bend and hill country rivers and even had a dog named Pecos but have never floated the Devil's. Maybe next spring.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Yeah Whiskey I like west Texas. I have spent a lot of time in the Big Bend and hill country rivers and even had a dog named Pecos but have never floated the Devil's. Maybe next spring.


Reel Fly Adventures (Brent I believe is the guys name) does a great job with their float trips, or if you are just looking to paddle yourself, they have a nice shuttle service setup. We've always paddled ourselves and used a shuttle service for put-in and take-out.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Bucket list trip for me. I want to wait until my son is a little older, though.


----------

